# 在编译iiimf-canna的依赖包csconv-12.0.1_pre1891时出

## Debentoo_Gao

```

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -licuconv

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [gencnval] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/csconv-12.0.1_pre1891/work/im-sdk-r12_0_1-svn1891/lib/CSConv/converterPI/icuconv/tools/gencnval'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/csconv-12.0.1_pre1891/work/im-sdk-r12_0_1-svn1891/lib/CSConv/converterPI/icuconv/tools/makeconv'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../../../converterPI/icuconv/common -I../toolutil -I../../../../converterPI/icuconv/common/icu_as_is/unicode -I../../../../converterPI/$

In file included from ../../../../converterPI/icuconv/common/unicode/ucnv_err.h:37,

                 from makeconv.c:20:

../../../../converterPI/icuconv/common/unicode/ucnv.h:244:8: warning: extra tokens at end of #endif directive

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o makeconv -g makeconv.o  -L../../../../converterPI/icuconv/common -licuconv -L../../../../converterPI/icuconv/tools/toolutil -licu-toolutil -ldl $

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -licuconv

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [makeconv] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/csconv-12.0.1_pre1891/work/im-sdk-r12_0_1-svn1891/lib/CSConv/converterPI/icuconv/tools/makeconv'

make[1]: *** [subdir] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/csconv-12.0.1_pre1891/work/im-sdk-r12_0_1-svn1891/lib/CSConv/converterPI'

make: *** [subdir] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/csconv-12.0.1_pre1891 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 30, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

大家给点意见吧，谢谢

Edit:

 - Eric.200412171253: 为错误输出部分添加 BBCodes 格式化, 推荐大家尽量学会使用 BBCodes  :Smile: 

----------

## Debentoo_Gao

没有人知道吗？？？  :Sad: 

----------

## akar

Debentoo_Gao 好，

我想，會不會把 emerge 的 pretend ＋ verbose訊息都貼出來會好些。

```

-pv

```

----------

## Debentoo_Gao

OK  :Smile: 

```

ebentoogao@finalbaby ~ $ emerge -pv iiimf-canna

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/csconv-12.0.1_pre1891  -debug 17,779 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/im-sdk-12.0.1_pre1891  -debug 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/iiimf-canna-0.3.0  +gtk2 +nls 381 kB 

Total size of downloads: 18,160 kB

```

----------

## akar

Debentoo_Gao 好， 

不知道是不是大家都沒有用到這個 文字輸入軟件呢？ 到現在還沒有人來給意見。

充着數，算我一個： :Smile: 

今天我 emerge sync 了一下 (2004-12-20)， 整個過程沒發生問題。

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge iiimf-canna
```

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge iiimf-canna -pv
```

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/canna-3.7_p2  -canna -doc 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/eimil-12.0.1_pre1891  -debug 17,779 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/leif-12.0.1_pre1891  -debug 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/csconv-12.0.1_pre1891  -debug 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libiiimp-12.0.1_pre1891  -debug 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libiiimcf-12.0.1_pre1891  -debug 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/iiimgcf-12.0.1_pre1891  -debug +gtk 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/iiimxcf-12.0.1_pre1891  -debug 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/iiimcf-12.0.1_pre1891  +X -debug -emacs +gtk 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/iiimsf-12.0.1_pre1891  -debug 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/im-sdk-12.0.1_pre1891  -debug 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/iiimf-canna-0.3.0  +gtk2 +nls 381 kB

```

或者 獨立emerge 有問題的csconv 試試如何?   :Smile: 

----------

